# Olive Oil?



## Notanequestrian98 (Apr 25, 2014)

Can you use olive oil on a horse's mane? I'm thinking about using it on my gelding's crazy thick mane and tail, but was wondering if I left it on him while he was in pasture while the sun was out if it'll cook his mane.. Any opinions/suggestions will be greatly appreciated.. 

P.S. I don't have coconut oil, so I can't use that (would love to though!!)


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

Putting any type of oil on the horse in the sun can cause them to be sun burned. I have never used olive oil on the horses, so expensive! If you are going to put some type of oil on the horse I would wait until evening to do so. That way the oil will have all night to soak in.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I would think it would also attract flies
There are some horse products that will help the mane to lie flatter that are probably cheaper than the oils you mention


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes! I use an olive oil product designed for human hair on our horses... actually got it at Walmart in the african-american hair products aisle and I love it! Smells wonderful too. Wasn't that much at all... under $2.00 I think, but a small bottle.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You could thin them to make them more manageable.


----------



## Notanequestrian98 (Apr 25, 2014)

I use African American hair products on my hair! What brands do you suggest? I spend a long time in that aisle, so I'll be sure to look for any next time I go there.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I use BB Supergrow, it comes in a little tub.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I use olive oil and sunscreen mixed on my own hair, lol. I have fine hair, it bleaches like crazy in the sun, not exactly what I want after a pricey salon color job, the stylist recommended doing this, works so far.


----------



## Ilovespirit (Jul 21, 2014)

I use olive oil conditioner and spray on my horses mane and tail! it works wonders for me. It makes it soft and shiny, I haven't had any issues with sunburns!


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I am not sure about using it for the horses, but I did have a friend tell me to use olive oil to condition my saddle. It worked okay, its water proof, does not stain or alter the color of the leather and its natural. It did leave a little residue that could be easily wiped off.


----------



## Savannah Gold (Mar 2, 2014)

I use 100% virgin coconut oil on my horses' manes and tails. I bathe them first, then while the hair is still wet, rub a gob of it together in my hands (it liquifies immediately) and rub /wipe through. When the hair dries, the oil is completely absorbed, leaving the hair soft and frizz free. Olive oil does not absorb like this. 

Coconut oil can be expensive, so I buy Trader Joe's brand at Trader Joe's or online. It is the best priced out there.


----------



## Rachael1986 (Jul 27, 2014)

I know you said you cant use coconut oil because you don't have any but if you go to Kroger or walmart you can get some for under $6. I would highly suggest it. It is a super food. I use it on my horses hoofs their coats and their manes and tails. I also have a pony with a white muzzle that burns SUPER bad every year. I put the coconut oil on his muzzle (which was nothing but red scabs from the sunburn..It cleared it up in less then two days (he has never healed that fast) and he has not gotten it back! He also rubs his tail really badly in the summer (not from worms because he is regularly wormed and tested for them) and he has stopped with the coconut oil. 
Now with any oil when they go back in the field they will get some dirt stuck to the oil so that is the only bummer. But coconut oil absorbs faster then any other oil so the dirt is never as bad and comes off with a normal grooming.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

^^ rubbing a belly can also be a sign of a bean or dirty sheath. We had a whole slew of tricky belly rubbing pony's/childrens horses. Cleaned their sheaths and it solved all belly rubbing.


----------

